# Total chance encounter



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I took the afternoon off work and decided to go to the Westmorland County Show today, took Ruby of course . We'd wandered around seeing all the usual type stalls and Ruby hesitated outside a little nonedescript marquee, so we wondered in. To my surprise there was another wirey in there sat with a couple that had a stall, so we got chatting and it transpired that Ruby and there girl are litter sisters, Ruby can be a bit unsociable with dogs when she's on her lead but not so with her re-united sister, they were making a real fuss of each other. made my day ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Not sure the Pics not clear as it reaches the talents but the mates bro 

Great looking mates 

I would help support booth 2 some fun ;D

but after I joined Her some fun 

things would have changed some 

Team alliance lol


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I can see the bro, struggled to pick you out Rudy,,wristwatch and sunglasses brought you out of camo


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Gorgeous pic Harrigab!

Not by chance, but Gracie saw her mum, auntie, & cousin this morning. It was quite the reunion!

The first photo was taken in the parking lot after a 90 minute off-leash run. The second is mother & daughter. 

I swear that Gracie gets excited when she sees other Vs. Of course, we make a habit of seeking them out...and when we do, fun things transpire! So that might explain it.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Since we brought Mac home we have a litter reunion walk every 6 months. They instantly get on and the dynamics are great. It is like they haven't missed a beat. They all fall right into line.


----------

